# Exercise..?



## Pine Marten (Dec 12, 2013)

Another dumb question: I know that testing should be 1, 2 and/or 3 hours after meals, but what about exercise? I did a workout this afternoon, and tested immediately before and after - is that right, no waiting?


----------



## Copepod (Dec 12, 2013)

There's lots of information available online for people with type 1 diabetes (www.runsweet.com is especially useful), but much less for people with type 2 diabetes. 

Recording before and immediately afterwards is a minimum. Many people find that exercise decreases insulin resistance, so you may notice lower than expected blood glucose levels for at least 12 hours after exercise. I'd suggest a test before bed tonight, at least.


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks, Copepod, I usually test before bed anyway but I'll make a precise note of exercise times now and what the results are.


----------

